# Hughesville, MD - Raine- Sable F (Young)



## Aureal (May 11, 2008)

*Raine*

*98641 - Raine is a black and tan female German Shepherd Dog mix. She is approximately 1 year, 7 months old. She weighs about 35 lbs. She has not been spayed. Raine is a very sweet girl looking for a family of her own. Raine seems to like other dogs- she likes to play. Raine would be a great addition to just about any home.*

*Link to Raine*

*Tri-County Animal Shelter
*Hughesville, MD 
301-932-1713/18009031992 

Monday thru Friday from 8 am to 4 pm​


----------

